# silkie and chicks



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Heres a photo of my silkie and her chicks (silver spangled hamburgs) that she hatched out.
I will add more photos of them growing up


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are beautiful


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh so cute! Baby chicks have got to be one of the cutest things ever.


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

So adorable! I miss keeping chickens! I favored my Silkies! I will have more someday!


----------

